# sheepshead???



## eagle #75 (Jun 10, 2012)

have the sheepshead bite been any good? any where?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

The Sheepshead bite is still slow.. Should get better by the end of Feb and through March! Fish the Piers and Bridges! Or if you get out in the boat, fish the jetties in pensacola pass.


----------



## eagle #75 (Jun 10, 2012)

what time of day do they bite ?


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

be tryin the jetties at Pickens for last couple of weeks, still no convicts, just lot of pinfish takin your bait, did see a couple swim by though, small


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

the bite in perdido pass is starting to taper off, the last few weeks they were hot. u can still catch em fairly consistently though. use light leader and small owners. also have a selection of bait. they are around, you just gotta tune into em.


----------

